# Found any new or unadvertised Mud Pits?



## Izzi (Oct 1, 2016)

Charlie's Ranch and ATV Park has a new mug bog and trails. There is on-site camping available and only 5 minutes from the Sarto General Store. 

Google maps marker to be added soon. 

Today the fresh pit was ripped up by:
-2 Arctic Cat side by sides
-3 Arctic Cat quads
-1 CanAm quad
-1 Polaris quad
-1 Honda dirt bike

Time to beat was 1:07 and was winner takes all.

Look out for more Mud Bogs by Charlie. Flyers for upcoming events distributed by local flyers and word of mouth. Pass it on.


----------



## Izzi (Oct 1, 2016)

https://youtu.be/L_qeDOpRwng


----------

